# 95 Altima SE cold acceleration problems



## likemycar (Sep 7, 2007)

My wife's 1995 Nissan Altima SE 2.4L has been gradually losing its ability to accelerate well on a cold/cool engine. Specifically it is having problems accelerating from a dead stop. No shaking or knocking, just loss of "oomph". Normal acceleration rates do not occur until car kicks into overdrive when starting from a dead stop. Once overdrive has kicked in, then the car accelerates. The acceleration rate in overdrive is equivelent to what the normal non-overdrive rate should be. There is no noticeable revving between gears. When the car warms up it is still a little doggy but not nearly as bad.

I just changed the plugs and wires and that helped a bit with the lack of oomph when the engine is warm, but it's still not getting the acceleration when the engine is cold from the full stop.

The alternator was replaced in April. The battery is good.

I did notice yesterday that the transmission fluid is a good bit over the max line. Don't know how this happened but am guessing maybe Tires Plus or the folks that fixed the alternator threw a little extra in there since that was the last place I had the car.

Please help me trouble shoot. My other car is in the shop!!!


----------

